# Turning on a mill



## TuxMan (Jul 18, 2010)

Most of us know that a lathe can be used to perform milling operations.

Today I had an occasion where is made sense to use my mill as a lathe.

Some time ago I had made a boring head for my old mill. The old mill had a MT3 spindle taper so I made the boring head to fit.

My new mill has an R8 spindle and I needed to convert the boring head. I purchased an R8 to JT3 arbor for this conversion.

This is what I started with.







I needed to turn down the JT3 part of the arbor to fit the straight bore in the top of the head. I mounted the arbor in the mill spindle and clamped a lathe tool in the milling vise like this






After turning to the required diameter I reset the lathe tool and faced the arbor to length






I then removed the arbor from the spindle and milled a small flat for the set screw. The result is the boring head converted to R8.






Eric


----------



## larry1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Eric, nice work,good looking boring head, thanks for the pictures. Larry1


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 19, 2010)

Good going Eric :bow:

This proves the old adage - "Where there's a will, there's a way" 

Regards, Arnold


----------



## T70MkIII (Jul 20, 2010)

And, "Where there's a mill, there's a way" 

Nice lateral thinking, Eric.


----------

